# hourly rate and number of pushes



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

hey i am from buffalo new york and deal with lake affect snow a lot. just wondering what some people are at for an hourly rate in a pick up truck. by that i mean what you charge to plow a lot in that truck. not what you pay people in a pick up. and wondering wat the number of snow falls or pushes you are basing you bids from. just wanna see where i am at in the market. thanx guys.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How long have you been plowing?


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

12 years. just seeing how competitive i really am. tough to stay cheap but still make profit with these fuel prices.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've been doing things based on 25 pushes for seasonal contracts.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I would go by how many bids you get. If you land more then 50% of the accounts you bid your probably bidding to low.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

sectlandscaping;1508132 said:


> I would go by how many bids you get. If you land more then 50% of the accounts you bid your probably bidding to low.


Around here,snowplowing driveways is like manta falling from the sky.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

lol ya im in the west seneca south cheektowaga area. i just do this for extra cash now. i work full time in a auto shop. so its mainly people i know. Ive been bidding at 28 pushes so im not too far off.


----------

